# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Imponimi

## AuGuSt_

*Kur dikush imponon(nje mendim,nje vendim,nje zgjedhje..etj etj rastet jane te pafund)si duhet marre kjo gje?Si vetsiguri e tepruar...si pasiguri qe kerkon konfirmim me "force"...si jotolerance apo mosrespektim ndaj mendimeve te tjetrit...egocentrizem...etj etj?Ku mbaron thjesht percimi i asaj qe mendojme e per te cilin jemi te bindur e ku fillon imponimi edhe tek tjetri i mendimit tone?*

----------


## AJSBERG

Une imponimin e marr thjesht si joshje, simpati. Nese dikujt i behemi simpatik, e joshim ate atehere ne kemi nje pushtet te pallogaritshem mbi te. Atehere te tjeret do te na mbivleresojne pa vetedije aq sa mund te na japin cdo gje qe ne duam te na japin. Per te arritur deri ketu duhet nje superioritet i qarte moral, intelektual dhe te pamjes se jashtme. Nuk mund ti imponohemi dikujt qe eshte psikologjikisht superior ndaj nesh. Fiziku eshte i rendesishem por edhe nese mungon ne nje fare mase mbulohet nga morali i larte. Por mungesa e moralit nuk mund te mbulohet nga asgjé.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Imponimi eshte arma e te zgjuarit !
Imponimi eshte arma me e forte qe njerezimi ka pervetesuar ... dhe jo te gjithe jan mjeshtra te imponimit. Ai eshte "artist ne artin " e imponimit eshte me termend i forte. 
Dmth nje njeri qe te bind te besoj nje bindje te tij...dhe jo tenden....te ben ty te tradhetosh mendimet e tua...bindjet e tua ! Ne kte moment ti je skllav i mendimeve te dikuj tjeter...quhesh skllav i psikologjise tende te dobet !
Dmth te arrish ti mbushesh mendjen, ti kthesh bindjet dikuj per dicka qe do ti...qe per momentin ajo mund te mos ekzistoje...!
Kush di te imponoje eshte shume i zoti...por nuk duhet tepruar shume se kthehet ne arrogance..vetpelqim i tepruar, mendjemadhesi etj etj

----------


## showgirl

Une sinqerisht e konsideroj imponimin ne menyre negative sepse e konceptoj si nje ushtrim force mentale mbi dike qe ai te arrij te bej apo te mendoj dicka qe MUA me konvenon...sipas interesave te mija. Imponimi nuk mund ta quaj mosrespekt ndaj mendimeve te te tjereve 
apo egocentrizem sepse keto dy te fundit njeriu mund ti perdor edhe pa futur ne loje imponimin. Imponimi eshte nje vazhdimesi e bindjes dhe fillon kur kjo kthehet ne nje ushtrim force sic thashe me siper. Psh...kur ben tjetrin te te thoje ATE qe ti Do te degjosh (dhe jo ate qe ai vertet mendon) ky eshte imponim...

----------


## BaBa

_kur dikush te imponon, 
eshte mos respektim ndaji mendimeve te tjetrit._

----------


## Solomoni

Kuptimin e kesaj fjale mund ta gjesh ne fjalore te huaj. Thjesht ne gjuhen shqipe perkthehet Detyroj. D.m.th nuk marr parasysh vullnetin e lire te tjetrit. Ai duhet ta beje ate me deshiren time dhe jo te tijen. 
Te pakten kete mendim kam une

----------


## alda09

Imponim d,t,th- na trute e mia se te tuat nuk bejne.

----------


## Dorontina

*Imponim mund te merret si detyrim si komandim si urdher....
por imponim repetif ai asht larje truri....tani nese nuk je ne pranin e ketij personi ben depresion se din as vet kush je........

larja e trunit bahet neper sekte neper disa vende ku kerkohet te merret qka asht ma e çmueshme qoft materiale qoft fizike...*

----------

